# Terrible Battery Life on JB



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, another battery thread. Ever since JB ROMs first started to come out, my battery life has gotten significantly worse. It got so bad that I just bought the extended battery, and it is hardly any better. My phone dies at about 4:00 each day, which is terribly inconvenient. My screen on time is usually between 1 - 1.5 hours. I have attached 2 pictures that should help tell the story.

I have tried multiple different ROMs, always clean installed. I have tried different kernels. I have the JB bootloader installed. My display is set to auto brightness, and I don't have any rogue apps. Why is my battery life so awful?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you auto syncing and using 4G all the time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Are you auto syncing and using 4G all the time?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes to both


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

And there's your answer


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

wyllic said:


> And there's your answer


Hell, why did I bother buying a 4G phone if I have to turn it off to make the phone usable.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Carson said:


> Hell, why did I bother buying a 4G phone if I have to turn it off to make the phone usable.


I think 6 hours of 4g use is quite useable


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wyllic said:


> I think 6 hours of 4g use is quite useable


Seems pretty typical to me.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Seems pretty typical to me.


It get 15-20 hours on wifi not playing with it all the time, or 3-4hours streaming music over Pandora. So claiming you get 6 using 4g constantly seems really good to me


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the extended battery also. Its barely better than the stock battery in my opinion. I'm currently using codenames latest jb rom and I have LTE on all day. Also auto sync as well. I get roughly 2.5-3 hours screen on time before needing to charge my battery. I use my phone to its full potential every day. Screw that under clocking and under volting and turning off 4G crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

But you trade battery life for performance. Why is it people cry and moan about that on a phone but if you buy a Ferrari you don't bitch about the gas mileage.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL who's bitching? I think this guys got a shit battery. Or a defective device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wyllic said:


> It get 15-20 hours on wifi not playing with it all the time, or 3-4hours streaming music over Pandora. So claiming you get 6 using 4g constantly seems really good to me


I was agreeing with you 

Times on wifi are about what I get as well.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> I was agreeing with you
> 
> Times on wifi are about what I get as well.


I figured as much, I was just expounding on what I said =)


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

wyllic said:


> I figured as much, I was just expounding on what I said =)


I like the way you expound.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Been testing some settings, here's what I got today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wrong photo on the 2nd images

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll post another , just before it dies to see what the final go is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotshotz (Feb 20, 2012)

Check if you have Google now on. That is a huge battery hog in jellybean due to latitude always on to track your tendencies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

I find that if I sit still and use the 4G non-stop web browsing, I'll exhaust the battery usually in ~1.5 hours.

I try to use a ROM with an easy 4G toggle. If I care, I'll toggle 4G off until I need it.

I try to fix or avoid apps or situations that cause unnecessary high load or wake locks.

My secret sauce is carrying 4 fully charged spare batteries in my pocket. I'll be happy if I need one or two swaps when I am out.

They are so cheap off ebay, it makes no sense to pull your hair out about reasonably bad battery life.

My next Android phone will have an integrated efficient LTE chip. Until then.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

imo, jb is just a battery hog and it seems like every iteration of android is that way. I thought froyo had bad battery life, but a 1750 battery it got me through the day so i was happy. When gingerbread dropped, that 1750 wouldn't hold up anymore so switched to a slightly bigger battery. ICS...seemed like battery life was similar to gingerbread, but the different builds seemed to make a difference in terms of battery life and performance. This is where I think we're at; you need the right combination in a jb rom for "good battery life." Others may disagree, but that's what i'm seeing. I'm usually at about 20% in 6hrs with heavy use on a 2100 (heavy use includes lots of 4g). I don't think that's bad for that type of usage. If I use the phone mainly for calls,texts and emails, I can get 10-14 hrs and be at 20% easy and that can get me through the day, so I'm content with battery life on jb.Tbh, your times don't seem too different from what a lot of people are reporting. You might have to off load some of that phone usage to a N7...lol...


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't understand how some of you are calling this "usable". Yeah, maybe if you sit at home/work all day next to a phone charger. I'm a college student and usually out doing things, so a battery that at least lasts all day is a must. Everyone is saying that I traded battery life for performance, but that wasn't the case with ICS ROMs. Maybe I'll disable Google Now and 4G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Sell LTE, buy GSM. Better battery life decision ever.

(I know this post doesn't help at all, but if needing a battery to last longer is that important to you, it's a great option.)


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> I have the extended battery also. Its barely better than the stock battery in my opinion. I'm currently using codenames latest jb rom and I have LTE on all day. Also auto sync as well. I get roughly 2.5-3 hours screen on time before needing to charge my battery. I use my phone to its full potential every day. Screw that under clocking and under volting and turning off 4G crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Also extended battery, I'm lucky to get 2 hours screen time on a 10 hour work day on 3g with wifi off. Gosh, I hate having crappy signal at work. I can't even hold a 4g signal there. I think it's time to leave VZW and move to GSM.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Sell LTE, buy GSM. Better battery life decision ever.
> 
> (I know this post doesn't help at all, but if needing a battery to last longer is that important to you, it's a great option.)


Yeah, I'm considering this when my contract is up.


----------



## vkamicht (Jun 7, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Willing to bet you'd get an extra hour of screen time if you weren't using a white theme


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to move to a GSM Nexus, but considering that I am on mg family's Verizon plan that isn't really an option

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Not real concerned with battery life, just thought I'd see what I could tinker with. Most stock apps are white to begin with and a person spends very little time in system apps so using a non-white theme is going to save very little in terms of battery.

I find the white goes better with the overall feel of stock and also allows you to keep brightness down to a bare minimum which I believe saves more battery than a non white theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Can someone recommend a ROM with superior battery life? People have mentioned "codename's" ROM, but I quick glance at the dev section shows no such author


----------



## oshea85 (Jan 4, 2012)

Carson said:


> Can someone recommend a ROM with superior battery life? People have mentioned "codename's" ROM, but I quick glance at the dev section shows no such author


Look a little longer.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

oshea85 said:


> Look a little longer.


A search for "codename" shows no such author. Thanks for your smart ass answer though.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

...LMAO!!!...


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

wyllic said:


> And there's your answer


It's not his answer if his jb battery time isn't as good as ics...try again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Carson said:


> A search for "codename" shows no such author. Thanks for your smart ass answer though.


You'll probably see it as CNA. If looking for author try blackdroid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Carson said:


> I don't understand how some of you are calling this "usable". Yeah, maybe if you sit at home/work all day next to a phone charger. I'm a college student and usually out doing things, so a battery that at least lasts all day is a must. Everyone is saying that I traded battery life for performance, but that wasn't the case with ICS ROMs. Maybe I'll disable Google Now and 4G.


2.5 to 3 hours screen on time is what you should expect from this phone. Total uptime is secondary. Whether you get 36 hours or 5 hours total uptime, your screen on time will usually be between 2.5-3 hours. Anything over that is gravy. You can install battery saving apps, turn off LTE, and use wifi when available to stretch your screen on time beyond 3 hours, but don't expect a miracle. People that post record battery life either don't use their phone very much, or they gimp it to the point that it is no longer a smartphone.

The easiest solution is a spare battery. Batteries are so cheap that unless you're so broke that you eat ramen noodles 7 days a week, there is no reason _not_ to get a spare (or two). Get a spare battery and you won't care about battery stats, and you won't have to disable the features that make it enjoyable to use.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I've noticed this too. Ics CNA with Glados was the best battery life I've had. Since jb I've run a dozen different Rom kernel combinations...maybe 2 dozen and battery life is worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> 2.5 to 3 hours screen on time is what you should expect from this phone. Total uptime is secondary. Whether you get 36 hours or 5 hours total uptime, your screen on time will usually be between 2.5-3 hours. Anything over that is gravy. You can install battery saving apps, turn off LTE, and use wifi when available to stretch your screen on time beyond 3 hours, but don't expect a miracle. People that post record battery life either don't use their phone very much, or they gimp it to the point that it is no longer a smartphone.
> 
> The easiest solution is a spare battery. Batteries are so cheap that unless you're so broke that you eat ramen noodles 7 days a week, there is no reason _not_ to get a spare (or two). Get a spare battery and you won't care about battery stats, and you won't have to disable the features that make it enjoyable to use.


What can I do to get 2.5-3 hours screen on time? That would be incredible, and double/triple what I am getting currently.

Yes a spare battery is a possible solution, but who actually carries a battery around with them? That just seems stupid to me - I've never had to do that with a phone and don't plan on starting. Plus it would be a hassle to charge both batteries.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Carson said:


> What can I do to get 2.5-3 hours screen on time? That would be incredible


He mentioned how you can. However, you already said you don't want to do that. Can't have everything you want though.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything I know in this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26383-my-vzw-gnex-settings-for-battery-life-thread/

Most of it still applies to JB ROMs. Turning off LTE probably helps the most. Using CM9/10 auto-brightness settings or lowering color multipliers probably the second most.

If you need battery life that bad, you bought the wrong phone. Get a different one, like the RAZR Maxx.


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

Carson said:


> A search for "codename" shows no such author. Thanks for your smart ass answer though.


His threads was closed. Idk why though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> His threads was closed. Idk why though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Let's have this discussion again!...

J/k


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> His threads was closed. Idk why though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because he asked them to be as the thread OPs say? I'm not sure why people can't believe that.


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Let's have this discussion again!...
> 
> J/k


Well since I can't read the forums everyday, I did miss what happened. Feel free to PM me what happened









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> Well since I can't read the forums everyday, I did miss what happened. Feel free to PM me what happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all here still









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31922-about-codename-jb-closed/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

And if you go to his threads, it links to that topic too ↑


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

New to rooting - like 24 hours of experience. Easy for me to compare ICS with JB (Vicious) regarding battery life.

I've got the same apps installed and the same usage patterns. Today I got at least 30% less battery life with JB. I know I can start toggling 4G off and I know that GNow probably eats plenty of battery. But JB battery life is a little disappointing. I've read here and elsewhere that CNA might be the best choice for this. I might have to try that ROM.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

billyk said:


> New to rooting - like 24 hours of experience. Easy for me to compare ICS with JB (Vicious) regarding battery life.
> 
> I've got the same apps installed and the same usage patterns. Today I got at least 30% less battery life with JB. I know I can start toggling 4G off and I know that GNow probably eats plenty of battery. But JB battery life is a little disappointing. I've read here and elsewhere that CNA might be the best choice for this. I might have to try that ROM.


Any chance that has to do with you playing with Jelly Bean, since it's so new to you?

You usually have to give it a week or two, to figure out how battery life really is. Every time a new phone or android version comes out, everyone complains that battery life sucks. When really, they have to install all apps, configure them, then play with it all for awhile to find all the new features.

Just sayin, you might want to give it more than 24 hours...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> 2.5 to 3 hours screen on time is what you should expect from this phone. Total uptime is secondary. Whether you get 36 hours or 5 hours total uptime, your screen on time will usually be between 2.5-3 hours. Anything over that is gravy. You can install battery saving apps, turn off LTE, and use wifi when available to stretch your screen on time beyond 3 hours, but don't expect a miracle. People that post record battery life either don't use their phone very much, or they gimp it to the point that it is no longer a smartphone.
> 
> The easiest solution is a spare battery. Batteries are so cheap that unless you're so broke that you eat ramen noodles 7 days a week, there is no reason _not_ to get a spare (or two). Get a spare battery and you won't care about battery stats, and you won't have to disable the features that make it enjoyable to use.


Some people think the idea of carrying a spare battery is alien. I am not one of them. I started carrying spares after the USB port on a phone died and I couldn't charge it anymore. It was a necessity--and also the most liberating feeling in the world. I no longer had to worry about battery life and charging up. I kept up the practice through the next three phones I've owned.

Think about it. If you're paying $50 to $100 per month in mobile charges, why would you let yourself be held hostage to bad battery life? They cost the price of a Starbucks drink off ebay. They usually come with a free charger if you buy them twos or threes.

Tweak the phone for best battery life, then carry a bunch of spares (and take over the world).


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't wait until these battery threads stop popping up. LTE is known to bring awful battery life. If you can't get used to charging regularly or carrying a spare battery, get a flip phone.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I can compare JB battery life to ICS during the day as well as while I sleep at night. Both are about 30% less with JB. I certainly need to give it more time, as I am really new to JB.

Regarding spare batteries, I have always had a couple. With the Nexus, I decided to go a different way. I purchased an Anker Battery Bank. It charges my Nexus really fast more than twice. About the same price as the VZW discounted extended battery and I don't need to take off the case and pull the back off and reboot the phone. It has been a pretty cool alternative to using a spare battery.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Carson said:


> What can I do to get 2.5-3 hours screen on time? That would be incredible, and double/triple what I am getting currently.
> 
> Yes a spare battery is a possible solution, but who actually carries a battery around with them? That just seems stupid to me - I've never had to do that with a phone and don't plan on starting. Plus it would be a hassle to charge both batteries.


I routinely get 2.5+ hours screen time. I have wifi at work & home, so I disable 4G unless I need it for youtube or downloading files while out & about. There is no point in keeping 4G enabled all the time unless you are constantly streaming media (in which case you will definitely need spare batteries). I do no use battery saving apps, and I don't gimp the smartphone/sync features.

Who carries spare batteries? Ask anyone that doesn't feel like carrying a charger everywhere. A spare battery fits in your pocket much easier than wall charger. All of my pants and most of my shorts have a tiny pocket inside the right front pocket, which is perfect for a battery. You may think it is stupid to carry a spare battery, but you will soon realize it is much less of a hassle than the alternative. And get a dedicated charger, you can get one for $10 on ebay. When one battery dies, swap it for the fresh one, plug the dead one into the wall, and keep alternating.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with everyone saying a second battery is best. That's the best thing I've done for my phone!

I'm running stock/locked JB & got over 3 hours screen time yesterday.

Edit: that was on a little over 18 hours battery as well.

& everyone needs to keep in mind that your network signal strength is the largest factor in battery life & separates us all. I can get anywhere from 1.5 to 5 hours screen time, depending on my signal strength. Proof is in the link in my signature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know. I bought this phone because of 4g. Does it saves battery to leave it on 3g while the phone is off?

For me the point of this phone is to enjoy it. If I wanted 3g I would have stuck with my droid. What's the point of bragging about 2 days of battery of it takes you 10x as long to download a page?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Biggest saver = mobile data off when not in use or 1x when screen off. Disable sync, you'd be surprised what syncs with out your knowledge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Latitude/maps seems to be the biggest drain for me. I have tried to use background location reporting for google now, but it just drains the battery and keeps the phone awake far too much so I sign out of latitude


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

sk8 said:


> Biggest saver = mobile data off when not in use or 1x when screen off. Disable sync, you'd be surprised what syncs with out your knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Also, bring your laptop with you so you can constantly check what your friends are doing on all of the social networks


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

sk8 said:


> Biggest saver = mobile data off when not in use or 1x when screen off. Disable sync, you'd be surprised what syncs with out your knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What is the easiest way to go about that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Carson said:


> What can I do to get 2.5-3 hours screen on time? That would be incredible, and double/triple what I am getting currently.
> 
> Yes a spare battery is a possible solution, but who actually carries a battery around with them? That just seems stupid to me - I've never had to do that with a phone and don't plan on starting. Plus it would be a hassle to charge both batteries.


I understand how you feel about carrying a spare battery; it's annoying and cumbersome in some cases. If your out and about for extended periods of time and don't want to carry a spare, your only other option might be a 3800 battery instead of a 2100. Amazon has a couple for $20 that have nfc. Hyperion is one that comes to mind. The 3800 is a little bulky, but it might get you through your day.

Also, you were inquiring about codename's rom. Here's the link to his latest 3.2.0 jb rom...

http://codenameandroid.com/

...I haven't flashed it yet because I'm having a blast with something else I found here at rootz, but the 3.1.0 jb ROM and a 3800 got me through a 12-14 hr day. I'm going to see how this one that I'm test driving holds up on a 3800, then I'll probably flash it and see how it is. Best of luck to you...


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

If noticed that JB doesn't get nearly as good battery life than ICS. I think this may be for a couple reasons.

- Google Now: disable it and latitude check-ins
- Even if Google Now and latitude are disabled project butter may be the culprit. The cpu ramps up more aggressively when the screen is touched. This may be the main reason why people are seeing a degrade in screen time.
- Finally, the ICS CDMA/LTE radios may not play nice with JB. There was a leaked snapshot a while back that showed the VZW nexus is getting a radio update.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks skinien.
Good insights.
I'll check 'em out.

Vicious is a GREAT ROM. Just give me more battery life!!


----------



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

skinien said:


> - Finally, the ICS CDMA/LTE radios may not play nice with JB. There was a leaked snapshot a while back that showed the VZW nexus is getting a radio update.


Maybe that explains the battery problems I've been having. I've had the damndest time figuring out what's causing my battery issues when I'm moving about a lot during the day; like not staying in one location for too long. I thought it could be something with GPS/Now/Latitude, but I turned off Latitude and location tracking and that seemed to have no effect. I couldn't find a common thread until last night.

My home broadband crapped out, but it was late, and I didn't want to mess with it so I switched wifi off on my phone, continuing the web browsing/video watching I had been doing and turned in for the night. I woke up, and my phone was almost dead. It was showing me the same kind of atrocious battery drain curve I'd been seeing when I was on the road a lot during the day, and the common thread was having wifi OFF. I lost around 10% per hour overnight, and I lose about 1% per hour overnight with wifi on.

Is anybody else experiencing anything THIS bad? I mean, my phone is basically unusable unless it's plugged in or I'm connected to wifi. If I go out for dinner in the evening with a mostly charged battery it'll be dead by the time I get home if I use it at all while I'm out.

I'm currently using Bugless Beast 8/07 with its kernel, but I've seen similar results using the CM10 preview that was out a couple weeks ago, BAMF, other Bugless Beast builds, and an assortment of different kernels.


----------



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry, here's a screenshot. I've got some other ones from the battery settings and from GSam, but I'm not sure what would be relevant. That's about 45 minutes of screen on time.


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

A weaker signal will certainly use considerably more battery life. Because you are getting a weak signal, your battery performance is going to be much worse than other people who are getting a stronger signal.

That is one reason it is so hard for people to compare battery usage. There are just too many variables to judge well (signal strength, apps being used, sync settings, etc) between different people.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidAce said:


> Sorry, here's a screenshot. I've got some other ones from the battery settings and from GSam, but I'm not sure what would be relevant. That's about 45 minutes of screen on time.


That's pretty bad! Especially, for your screen not being on most of the time. Your signal doesn't look too bad in your screenshot, but if it was almost non-existent before, that could be the problem.

I'm thinking an app is eating your battery up. Post a screenshot of the battery stats that shows what apps are using what, the screen before what you posted. Also, I would try using an app, like betterbatterystats or GSam battery monitor to see what is eating your battery.


----------



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's the app screenshot. I would include more than one at a time, but the files are too large even after making them smaller than the first screenshot was. Am I doing something wrong/is there some other way I should be doing this?


----------



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is GSam app sucker. And yeah, I have all the same apps etc. doing all the same things every day, but when I have wifi on overnight I only lose right around 1% per hour. The reception here was 95% 3 bars of 3G, 3% 4 bars of 3G, and 1% 2 bars of 3G. I realize that leaves 1% unaccounted for, but that's what GSam showed me, lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidAce said:


> Here's the app screenshot. I would include more than one at a time, but the files are too large even after making them smaller than the first screenshot was. Am I doing something wrong/is there some other way I should be doing this?


Not sure why you can't post more than 1 at a time...

Nothing looks out of the ordinary, with your apps. If you say wifi only loses 1%/hour overnight, that leads me to believe that your reception for network signal sucks where you put your phone over night...?


----------



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

Would being on 3 bars of 3G basically the entire time be considered bad? And I've noticed a very similar battery drain problem basically every time I'm not on wifi. I didn't realize until last night that that was the common element, but now it seems it is. So, if I head out for the day and going from place to place, stopping occasionally but never getting on wif, my battery will drain in, yeah, 5-6 hours even I'm only basically checking texts as they come in; faster than that if I venture into an adjacent area that has 4G.

Yeah, I'm at a loss about this too. I'm probably gonna try flashing my stock ICS build some time soon, and load it up with my apps and settings and see how that goes. I don't think it was this bad when I was running ICS, but now I can't really remember well enough to say that for sure.

I appreciate your help; I posted something similar a while back on xda and never got any responses. If you, or anybody else, have any more ideas or suggestions I'd be happy to hear them.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

LucidAce said:


> Here is GSam app sucker. And yeah, I have all the same apps etc. doing all the same things every day, but when I have wifi on overnight I only lose right around 1% per hour. The reception here was 95% 3 bars of 3G, 3% 4 bars of 3G, and 1% 2 bars of 3G. I realize that leaves 1% unaccounted for, but that's what GSam showed me, lol.


can you post a pic of your setttings>apps>running ?? im going thru some battery issues...i used to have awesome battery life when i first started flashing ROMS, in all honesty, i think things have changed for me when theme chooser came onto the seen in the JB Roms (don't know if its that, but i know it happened around that time)....i also have been trying to trouble shoot it myself in my thread (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31874-battery-burning-apps-when-idle/) check out what ive been going thru and see if its similar to what you have going on...let me know...


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

GSM is the way to go if battery life is a high priority. Switched to gsm and I easily get 4+ hours screen on time on the little 1750 mah battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Verizon Galaxy Nexus on AOKP JB Preview 1 (yeah, I'm behind)
That sharpish drop towards the end includes Google Music streaming in a car at high quality over 3G (doesn't work too well) and then a YouTube upload on WiFi. LTE off because there isn't LTE service here and GPS on for Google Now. I also use the extended battery because I can't tell the difference between regular and extended with my CruzerLite case on and my regular battery is older than my extended. Got me through the day just fine and didn't really start going down until I used it to stream music.

EDIT: Changed pictures to thumbnails. Maybe they'll be a bit smaller.
EDIT2: Nope.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Verizon Galaxy Nexus on AOKP JB Preview 1 (yeah, I'm behind)
> That sharpish drop towards the end includes Google Music streaming in a car at high quality over 3G (doesn't work too well) and then a YouTube upload on WiFi. LTE off because there isn't LTE service here and GPS on for Google Now. I also use the extended battery because I can't tell the difference between regular and extended with my CruzerLite case on and my regular battery is older than my extended. Got me through the day just fine and didn't really start going down until I used it to stream music.
> 
> EDIT: Changed pictures to thumbnails. Maybe they'll be a bit smaller.
> EDIT2: Nope.


You don't have a car charger?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

OP

try installing airkernel, thats what i installed and i just undervolted slightly and i have been getting amazing batterylife(idle 16 hours with 55% remaining)

i am not like most people who are always on their phones so my phone idles in my pocket most of the time and i only use it when i need to(like playing music, calling people and texting, checking emails, ect.) you could also do what i do and just not use your phone unless you need it, or you can get a sgs3, i heard that thing gets amazing batterylife


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

otter said:


> You don't have a car charger?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was in someone else's car.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Try Imoseyon's lean kernel. Only one I've used that gives me all-day battery life. But I am on wifi almost all day long.

4G is going to drain your battery no matter what. As for your objection to the tradeoff of battery life for 4G performance you have to adjust your expectations and accept current technological limitations. No 4G phone offers all-day battery life performance when on 4G all day.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> Try Imoseyon's lean kernel. Only one I've used that gives me all-day battery life. But I am on wifi almost all day long.
> 
> 4G is going to drain your battery no matter what. As for your objection to the tradeoff of battery life for 4G performance you have to adjust your expectations and accept current technological limitations. No 4G phone offers all-day battery life performance when on 4G all day.


well i dont have problems with 4g granted my phone is usually off and just ideling
in fact i never connect to wifi unless i have no signal


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Will keeping 4g on even while using WiFi cause more battery drain?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> Will keeping 4g on even while using WiFi cause more battery drain?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It shouldn't bit it's not impossible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I've dropped 50% in almost 2.5 hours screen on time using WiFi on stock battery. Mostly web browsing and reading news. Guess this is about normal drain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I ask because it says I'm on lte but I'm using WiFi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> I've dropped 50% in almost 2.5 hours screen on time using WiFi on stock battery. Mostly web browsing and reading news. Guess this is about normal drain.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ya, that's about normal, if not above normal.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

For those getting 2+ hours whats your ROM/kernel setup? As well as any undervolting?


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

On 3G I'm getting what I feel is good life. I haven't gotten to test LTE or Wifi yet. During a work day I'm on Reddit a lot and texting like crazy. 2.5 hours of screen time at 9 hours I'm at about 18% battery. If I do less Reddit it is usually closer to 30% at 9 hours. A few week ends ago I went to a friends and didn't bring my charger. I had a little over an hour of screen time and went 28 hours on battery. At his house I only got 1bar of 3g. Granted it was at 2% then lol.

My setup is XenonHD 4.0 running Franco's 223 384mhz Kernel. Custom undervolted by me and overclocked to 1305mhz. I'm also using the 2100mah battery. I know both my ROM and Kernel are out of date but the phone has been flawless and battery life nice so I've learned to leave well enough alone.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Newest evolution with popkorn kernel along with the new liquid get great battery life just gotts tweak some stuff that's all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

Wrong thread edit


----------

